# Graphics Driver not compatible !!



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 28, 2016)

I have HP DV6-6165tx (8Gb RAM). Every game used to run smoothly on the laptop but few games didn't run at all like Metal Gear Revengeance, Max Payne 3 and Watch Dogs.... The last game which I played on it was COD Advanced Warfare and it was running good at low settings. On the internet I got to know that old drivers are the culprit for games not running ( not even starting). So I decided to uninstall the graphics drivers and install driver from Leshcat lab which were stable. I ran Display Driver Uninstaller and uninstalled AMD graphics but when I tried to uninstall intel HD graphics it swept away all the drivers from INtel, like my chipset driver as well. Now, here comes the problem. I downloaded all the drivers from HP website and now when I am running the drivers  some of them are saying they are not compatible with the machine !! How is this possible !! The OS I am using is the one that came prebuilt with the machine (Win 7 64bit)... My questions are:

1.) Should I perform recovery ? (But I don't want to lose data so...  )
2.)Should I install Windows 10 pro and install all the drivers from their respective companies like intel, amd, etc ? Will they be compatible with my machine ? Will I be able to switch between graphics card as I am able to do now.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 28, 2016)

Why were you uninstalling Intel HD graphics? That is not needed if you only want to upgrade your discreet GPU drivers.

Also, please check whether you are installing the correct drivers for your hardware. Compatibility would not be a problem otherwise.

I think doing a reset would be best because on an OEM system, its best to install what your manufacturer provides.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2016)

Grab the leshcat drivers from here:

Catalyst 16.2.1 UnifL is now online

Follow their instructions.

Download Intel HD 3000 drivers from here:
Downloads for Intel® HD Graphics 3000


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes, Why did you uninstall all drivers at once. You have to check one by one.

1st check INtel drivers, then discrete AMD GPU drivers, then check is there is any conflict between the drivers, also you need to check whether the installed drivers are compatible with your hardware.

I meant Win 7 drivers & Win 10 drivers are different. So check that at once.

The latest Win 10 has all drivers and is backwards compatible to even legacy hardware.

Try to run in compatability mode under Properties tab.

Check all and if possible check drivers from HP website also.

I dont think HP will keep updated drivers, that is why I suggested to check all possible scenarios. OK.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 28, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Why were you uninstalling Intel HD graphics? That is not needed if you only want to upgrade your discreet GPU drivers.
> 
> Also, please check whether you are installing the correct drivers for your hardware. Compatibility would not be a problem otherwise.
> 
> I think doing a reset would be best because on an OEM system, its best to install what your manufacturer provides.



Somebody from this group only suggested me in the past to uninstall all the graphics drivers (intel+Amd). I have downloaded the drivers from the website of HP India and double checked the model name and OS version, everything seemed ok. I have somehow managed to install the graphics driver but the interface has changed (manual switch is working though from wither graphics). The problem I am facing now is: Whenever there is power cut and the graphics card changes from AMD to Intel or vice versa withing few minutes the whole system freezes, nothing moves a bit. This happens all the time whenver I change the graphics. The Intel graphics drivers are still saying incompatible.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Grab the leshcat drivers from here:
> 
> Catalyst 16.2.1 UnifL is now online
> 
> ...



Can You please tell me if it would be nice to install windows 10and install Leshcat drivers ? Will my games run smoothly ? Or should I continue with the current OS, and follow what you said above ?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 28, 2016)

I think there might be an option to disable the GPU switching under Power Options in Control Panel.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2016)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Can You please tell me if it would be nice to install windows 10( pirated of course )and install Leshcat drivers ? Will my games run smoothly ? Or should I continue with the current OS, and follow what you said above ?



Continue with win 7. If the drivers work, you won't need to re-install the OS.

Reply here if they don't. Also, download and install chipset drivers from Intel's site. That should help you with Intel drivers.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 28, 2016)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Can You please tell me if it would be nice to install windows 10( ******* of course )and install Leshcat drivers ? Will my games run smoothly ? Or should I continue with the current OS, and follow what you said above ?



We do not tolerate piracy in this forum. You could get into a lot of trouble for that statement.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, Why did you uninstall all drivers at once. You have to check one by one.
> 
> 1st check INtel drivers, then discrete AMD GPU drivers, then check is there is any conflict between the drivers, also you need to check whether the installed drivers are compatible with your hardware.
> 
> ...



There was no such option in Display driver Uninstaller to do things one by one !! I wanted no leftovers that's why I took this route (uninstall through DDU). Is it a good idea to upgrade to Win10 ?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2016)

Gourav Kundu said:


> There was no such option in Display driver Uninstaller to do things one by one !! I wanted no leftovers that's why I took this route (uninstall through DDU). Is it a good idea to upgrade to Win10 ?


There will not be any such options as uninstalling one by one.

The above are the various measures that needs to be taken in order to verify which device driver is the culprit or which device driver is in conflict with another.

Win10 is the mix of Win7+ Win8 but very much refined and MS has done superb job in bringing updates.

All devices till now from legacy also are supported by MS by digital signing.

I mean it verifies the devices connected to it through its servers and provides the best driver.

Those drivers which are legacy means years old which have their own drivers are not digitally signed. Such drivers require admin permission which is you to be installed in Win10.

Even Win8.1 has such a feature but it is damn buggy OS.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Dec 28, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> We do not tolerate piracy in this forum. You could get into a lot of trouble for that statement.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



even I do not want to use pirated software that is why I asked beforehand...Anyway, Thanks for the warning, I'll keep that in mind. Can You  please delete the quote if that will create any trouble 

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> There will not be any such options as uninstalling one by one.
> 
> The above are the various measures that needs to be taken in order to verify which device driver is the culprit or which device driver is in conflict with another.
> 
> ...



thank you so much for the explanation but I think I have to stick to Windows 7 because free upgrade period from 7 to 10 is over and I will try to uninstall the graphics drivers from control panel this time and install drivers from leshcat labs as suggested by SaiyanGoku and see if it works.

- - - Updated - - -

okay, So there is one question in my mind. If I install a new driver will it allow me to manually switch from intel to Amd ? ( Many games and softwares try to detect the dedicated gpu during installation and most of the times they end up detecting the intel graphics if manual switching is not enabled/amd is not enabled, and fail to run). Manual switching is the reason I have always sticked to the 12.10 Whql drivers (not leshcat, they didn't work).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2016)

If your iGPU is getting detected rather than discrete then something is conflicting within your OS.

Check that at once.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

